# lighting questions for a new 10gal setup



## new2tanks (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi all,
this is my very first post here.i hope to gather some excellent feedback and ideas.

i am planning a new 10gal-moderately planted tank with mostly med/low light plants-that would preferably not require co2injection. (i plan to use some excel to supplement primarily).

my questions are: 
1) for my purposes, i aim to go with about 2 to 2.5 wpg.is this okay.
2)i plan to go with the 2*13 watt upgrade from ahsupply.com.for this upgrade to work, i can use any ol' 15w flurscent lightbulb hood right?
3)does this setup give out excess heat? should it be mounted?
4) can this setup be pulled off?

thanks a bunch.


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I can tell you what I'm useing on my 10 and let you draw what conclusions you can. I am quite happy with the two strip lights I have over the glass hinge hood. 2x15watts means I can grow most medium light plants and even some "high" light stuff. I may not grow everything as fast as I could with more light, but my low tech tank works.

here are the plants I have doing well with this lighting
chain sword
baby tears
crypt wentii
pelia... grew too well 
rotala rotundifolia (indica)

I had some glosso started growing even but lost it and some other plants when the tank took a back seat to calculus homework


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome to apc! To your questions,



> 1) for my purposes, i aim to go with about 2 to 2.5 wpg.is this okay.


 Yes. IMO, that's a good amount to start with. It will be fairly easy to maintain a balance.



> 2)i plan to go with the 2*13 watt upgrade from ahsupply.com.for this upgrade to work, i can use any ol' 15w flurscent lightbulb hood right?


I had that on one of my tens for quite a while. Had no problems and quite enjoyed it. If you encounters any issues or just want to ask ahead, Kim at ahs provides excellent help.



> 3)does this setup give out excess heat? should it be mounted?


 Typically you will need a cover glass for the top of the tank and the light fixture would rest on that. When you install the retrofit in your existing hood you drill out two holes in either end to act as head dissipators. Excess heat not a problem.



> 4) can this setup be pulled off?


Absolutely!


----------



## new2tanks (Mar 22, 2006)

hey, 
thanks all for such quick replies.
im glad that i can just upgrade to 2by 13 watts on just any flruoscent hood and that there are no special requirements.
one quick question: at this much lighting, what about CO2? will dosing with excel be enough.

Thanks all.
I will post pictures *some day*


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Excel will work great on a 26W lit 10 gal tank. I had one once upon a time. Growth rate is not superfast, but consistant and algae was not an issue.


----------



## new2tanks (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, i must say i am so impressed with this forum.
thankyou Bert and SnakeIce for all your wisdom.

One last question on this lighitng issue:

HAs anyone used this lighting option before?
http://www.hellolights.com/201xcoraqpch.html

Im just exploring which option will be better in terms of price and least hassle along the way.

Thanks once again.


----------



## Gomisan (Mar 16, 2006)

Just out of curiosity, how long is your tank? I was looking at those lights, but they are too long for my tank (I think) seems to be a distinct lack of measurements on the sites, or I'm blind


----------



## new2tanks (Mar 22, 2006)

im still trying to find the best deal on a tank but to my knowledge, the tank dimensions of a 10 gal are 20" in length.
as far as the measurements go for the kit, the bulbs measure 7.25" each.... . 
as far as the kit goes, u will be replacing a 15w/18" tube with the 2 bulbs soo your total hood length for a "normal" 10 gal is around 20-20.5".
hth.
PS: I remember you from another "fishy" forum.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

No experience with that one, sorry.


----------



## Gomisan (Mar 16, 2006)

Cheers.. I guess my tank being an all in one unit is a bit taller than standard, and not as wide, I just dug up an old measuring tape in inches, it's 15 inches long.

You may have seen me on that 'other forum' thas offline.. yet again, damn annoying really. (sorry OT I know)


----------



## new2tanks (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks all for your help.
I have also been giving some thought to screw-in CF bulbs...
Lights of America makes a bulb that they say will fit where any incandescent bulb will fit as seen here:

http://www.esplighting.com/bulbs.html

(see 2110AQ - Lights of America aquarium bulb)

i wonder if these screw ins will do for my purposes as i have found a nice tank that curerently has incandscent screw-ins.(it would be so easy to just toss those and use these in their place)

thanks all.


----------

